# Looking for first time advice.



## Gwapone (Jan 23, 2018)

So I have been on the fence about trying hgh or testosterone for a while. I have read up on them and all the wonderful benefits. I'm just curious what exactly some people with real experience would suggest. I'm 5"11 with a thin build but semi athletic. About 160-165 lbs. I have been out of my gym routine for a good 5 months and honestly been eating like crap. Don't take my vitamins like I used to either. I also smoke a ton of marijuana. I'm just laying it all out on the line here. The benefits I'm looking for are to feel a bit more energetic. Put on a little more muscle and improve my erections. I have herd HGH is great for this. I have also herd Testosterone is great for this. Some people say mix some say don't. I have also seen some people say do hgh first for a little and then mix in the test after. Any suggestion in some vitamins to take with would be greatly appreciated. I also would like to avoid going bald at all costs.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 23, 2018)

Keep it simple brother. 5'11 at 160? Nutrition is going to be your best friend. Start there. 4-5K calories a day from a good split of protein/carbs/and healthy fats.

While conquering that begin truly researching AAS on here. Read the sticky's on the introductory forums.

Once you have enough knowledge and confidence in that knowledge that you can argue your point of view and justify your cycle successfully, look at a fisher price cycle. Single compound. Long estered test at 500mg a week. Unless you're actually looking at TRT. Do you think you have low test? I ask because of where this is posted.

Ensure you have everything you need prior to starting. PCT. Full cycle worth of gear.

Of course, everything I am telling you could have easily been read on any of the introductory forums we have just for these types of questions. I guess I'm just in a good mood.

I don't now how it's been around here as of late because I am just getting back on here lately, but there are a lot of people who show up on boards like this, know nothing to very little, and don't bother to read for a bit before posting a question. Much of the info you need can be gained by taking the initiative to read everything that is already here first. 

Welcome brother. Perhaps your first post should be in the introduction instead of buried here.


----------



## Gwapone (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks bro


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2018)

Quit smoking so much pot for starters 

work on discipline and concistantcy for awhile

in the meantime get your testosterone levels checked


----------



## Gwapone (Jan 23, 2018)

Couldn't agree more. I have already worked on getting better at that. I have gotten my testosterone levels checked. One Dr said it was normal. One said just a little low. Perhaps I had higher testosterone most my life? So I feel off now.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2018)

"Feel a bit more energetic", "Smoke a ton of marijuana", simple math.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 23, 2018)

The weed going to bring your TEST level down quite a bit IF "your smoking a Ton of MJ" Bro...  You should slow that down considerably. that will drop your test a good 200 to 300pts doing massive amounts... theres your start....  I'd suggest for starters is to quit for a bit... then your get your energy and test back up... say wait 2 months... take a blood test to see where your at hormonal wise... then decide if your going on a TEST cycle etc......... weed decreases TEST and increases Estrogen...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't get it. You state you are doing everything wrong and then want drugs to fix it. Nothing works that way. Make an effort.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2018)

Your approach to fitness needs an enema. 

The good thing here is you just mentioned all the things you're doing wrong so go fix them. Refocus for the next 6 months and then maybe we start talking about drugs.


----------



## juuced (Jan 23, 2018)

How old are you?  age plays a big factor on which direction to take.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2018)

I think you know what you need to do.  You put it all down in your post.  Drugs are going to do jack for you until you fix all that other stuff.  Your tired? - Stop smoking weed!  Eat right.  Work out.  See what happens.  Bet you will be surprised.  Welcome to the board.  Read up.  Lots of good stuff out here.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 23, 2018)

Why don't you stop smoking weed for awhile and get your priorities straightened out 1st....


----------



## Gwapone (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I have had periods where I have cut back the smoking and used the gym regularly! Haha I'm not a total couch potato just kinda in a rut right now. And before I make a these kind of decisions I like to educate myself as much as I can. I will continue to skim through the forums when I have free time. Also my Age is 30.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2018)

Not really sure if you're asking about testosterone for TRT or for "mad gains"  For the sake of my sanity, I'm going to assume you're asking about it for TRT.

TRT is a life changer .  The sense of well being you get from it is nothing short of miraculous.  With that being said, I'd also consider testosterone replacement as a measure last resort. Finding an understanding Dr, the $$ involved, the weekly injections.......all pains in the ass.  Nutrition, training, and adequate rest all come first.

You say you haven't worked out in 5 months and you've eaten like crap.  Honestly, if I did that for 5 months, even though I'm on test, I'd feel shi*&y and lethargic.  Do yourself a favor and train consistently for 6 months, clean up your eating, and then evaluate how you feel before considering therapy.

Oh and as far as HGH goes.  No, just no.


----------



## Gwapone (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for all you guys being so humble and understanding. I'm really not a fan of shit talk! Lol.. I just wanted to be super honest about all facts. I have big plans in terms of changing my habits. It's just a bad rut I have hit. Now going forward. How important is it for me too smoke no marijuana vs way less? Obviously my life is more important then smoking up. But realistically it isn't an easy habit to kick. I can easily go from smoking10-20 grams a day to smoking 1-2. But would that still alter my natural testosterone production? Im ready to quit cold turkey if I have too. And also I don't plan on taking test to be the Incredible Hulk. I just want a nice boost and extra pep in my step. And I also want harder erections tbh. Of course my weed smoking and inconsistent eating habits don't help how I feel. But ultimately I do feel like there is more to be problem. Also how come no one mentions anything about HGH? Should I not consider doing that too once im
healthier? I was under the impression 2ui a day was some sorta miracle injection :s . No just no freaks me out a little


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2018)

Gwapone said:


> . No just no freaks me out a little



Yeah, sorry, that wasn't very helpful LOL.

I've never used HGH, but here is an except from Dan Duchaine's USH II, which echoes the experience of the few I know who've tried it.

"The use of HGH by athletes has increased and it now has the reputation of being the ultimate anabolic drug an athlete can use. It also is the most expensive. Many of the top strength athletes use HGH and the cost of its use has run as high as $30,000 over the course of a year for one particular pro bodybuilder. Short term users (8 week duration) will spend up to $150 per daily dosage, And because the top athletes are rumored to use HGH lust in the lower ranks has become more rampant. *The most curious aspect of the whole situation is that I've never encountered any athlete using HGH to benefit from it, and all the athletes who admit to having used it will usually agree: it didn't/doesn't work for them.* But, in the wacked-out world of competitive athletes, those same athletes also admit that they will continue to use it in the future as long as their competition does."


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2018)

Gwapone said:


> Thanks for all you guys being so humble and understanding. I'm really not a fan of shit talk! Lol.. I just wanted to be super honest about all facts. I have big plans in terms of changing my habits. It's just a bad rut I have hit. Now going forward. How important is it for me too smoke no marijuana vs way less? Obviously my life is more important then smoking up. But realistically it isn't an easy habit to kick. I can easily go from smoking10-20 grams a day to smoking 1-2. But would that still alter my natural testosterone production? Im ready to quit cold turkey if I have too. And also I don't plan on taking test to be the Incredible Hulk. I just want a nice boost and extra pep in my step. And I also want harder erections tbh. Of course my weed smoking and inconsistent eating habits don't help how I feel. But ultimately I do feel like there is more to be problem. Also how come no one mentions anything about HGH? Should I not consider doing that too once im
> healthier? I was under the impression 2ui a day was some sorta miracle injection :s . No just no freaks me out a little



Why don't you just quit completely for 6 months like somebody suggested and see what happens.  You know, it's not like weed is gonna disappear and you'll never be able to get it again.  And also write down all the actual benefits, real benefits, weed will contribute to the healthier more energetic lifestyle you say you want.  I'll bet you find your list is pretty short.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 25, 2018)

Gwapone said:


> Thanks for all you guys being so humble and understanding. I'm really not a fan of shit talk! Lol.. I just wanted to be super honest about all facts. I have big plans in terms of changing my habits. It's just a bad rut I have hit. Now going forward. How important is it for me too smoke no marijuana vs way less? Obviously my life is more important then smoking up. But realistically it isn't an easy habit to kick. I can easily go from smoking10-20 grams a day to smoking 1-2. But would that still alter my natural testosterone production? Im ready to quit cold turkey if I have too. And also I don't plan on taking test to be the Incredible Hulk. I just want a nice boost and extra pep in my step. And I also want harder erections tbh. Of course my weed smoking and inconsistent eating habits don't help how I feel. But ultimately I do feel like there is more to be problem. Also how come no one mentions anything about HGH? Should I not consider doing that too once im
> healthier? I was under the impression 2ui a day was some sorta miracle injection :s . No just no freaks me out a little



I like you guy. Humility will take you a long way. Most guys come on here and flake out when they get the hard truth type of advice, but you're taking it honestly and humbly. I like you. Stick around bro. You will learn a lot. Try just half the suggestion made by the experienced guys here, and you will be better than most.

Plus, you wont **** your dick up for life or have a heart attack. Too young anyway! LOL!

Stick around bro. You're better than most. I can tell just by the way you're handling it!


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 26, 2018)

10-20gms of weed a day? That's a crazy amount of weed. No wonder you have no energy. Haha... that's a lot of smoke. Even 1-2 gms is a lot for one day. 
Like the others say, stop smoking alone will increase your energy.
This is a good board with a lot of good threads and advice. Read up and good luck.
Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 26, 2018)

jrsgym said:


> 10-20gms of weed a day? That's a crazy amount of weed. No wonder you have no energy. Haha... that's a lot of smoke. Even 1-2 gms is a lot for one day.
> Like the others say, stop smoking alone will increase your energy.
> This is a good board with a lot of good threads and advice. Read up and good luck.
> Welcome to UGBB.



No joke that's like snoop dogg level...definitely cut back on the bud..


----------



## Gwapone (Feb 2, 2018)

I've reduced my marijuana intake to 1-2 grams a day. Instead of smoking so early. I wait until 3-4 PM. I have been doing light work out routines daily. Only half hour. Also been eating better.  &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2018)

Gwapone said:


> I've reduced my marijuana intake to 1-2 grams a day. Instead of smoking so early. I wait until 3-4 PM. I have been doing light work out routines daily. Only half hour. Also been eating better.  ��



Good work. 

Just stick with this for now (IMO) and little by little turn up the intensity of your workouts. Hopefully this makes a difference. Keep us posted.

I went from 3.5g a day to cold turkey and I can say that the physical withdraw is real. That's why I'm for you sticking to a reduced amount for now and maybe phasing it out over time or continue to reduce the amount.

im not sure I can envision someone smoking 20g of bud in a day. How did you do it?


----------



## Gwapone (Feb 2, 2018)

Well for one I work in the medicinal marijuana industry. And like anything you can build up a tolerance pretty fast. Especially when you smoke heavy indicas all the time. I was always a heavy smoker, but I was having some stressful times and started waking up too early. Some how I got into this habit of rolling up a huge blunt right when I woke up. From there I would continue to keep smoking big blunts all day because I started with such a big doobie in the am. At 2-3 grams per blunt. And say 6-8 blunts a day. It's very easy to smoke over 20 grams. Definitely piggish! But doable haha! Believe or not too I was super productive and functional...it's just the unhealthy lifestyle that comes with. Soo much harder to not eat junk food, and also very hard to get a good workout going.


----------



## Gwapone (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys I'm back. Got some good news and bad. Looking for advice now. I know I may get blasted a bit here. Sooo literally since I posted here I cut my marijuana intake by tons. I been smoking half a gram to a gram per day. The odd day I have made it without smoking and I'm definitely feeling better. I started eating great and working out. Now while doing that my friend knew I was curious about steroids. He brang me some test c. He said if I do 100cc twice a week. Being Tuesday and Saturday I would feel great and wake up with a rock hard hammer. Maybe put on a little size and feel more energetic. Now I didn't listen to you guys and I started it. It's been exactly 2 weeks and a couple days. Now I definitely feel good! Wether it's the less weed im smoking or the test! I really don't know. After thinking about this I started to feel like I shouldn't have done this so fast. I literally haven't feel any side affects or anything bad. It's more just for moral reasons. I've never done anything like this and I guess it's making me a bit nervous. Wether it's the whole needle thing or just the fact I've always tried to be as natural as possible. Even at my laziest I still tried to get in my share of greens and drink lots of greens and really cut back on dairy and gluten. Now if I wanted to stop taking the test after doing it for 2 weeks. So literally 4 shots I've done at 100cc. What should I do? So I need pct still? Should I ween off? Or am I fine to just stop? Is there any vitamins I should take? I welcome all criticism...I realize what I did wasn't the brightest.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 20, 2018)

Gwapone said:


> Now I didn't listen to you guys and I started it.



I know it's always tempting to go forward with this stuff, but we usually have good reasons for telling people to hold back.  You tried it, realized it wasn't for you.  I'm not sure how long it takes you shut down your LH/FSH, but blood work can tell you if you need PCT or not.



Gwapone said:


> 100cc twice a week



100ccs?  Christ!


----------



## Gwapone (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry100ml


----------



## stanley (Feb 20, 2018)

100ml twice a week .??
 are you for real?

more like 1ml twice a week? aye


----------



## Gwapone (Feb 21, 2018)

Haha your saying is funny in the bottom &#55357;&#56834; And I guess 1ml then yes! I can take a pic


----------

